# Iran Rafting and Advanture Tour



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Iran is a beautiful country, would love to visit some day.


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

k2andcannoli said:


> Iran is a beautiful country, would love to visit some day.


i agree with you. in this tour, i include some site seeing. Isfahan, Tehran and Guilan. we enjoy the persian beauty


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Awesome!! I've looked at pics of the Haraz before after looking at it on Google Earth, would love to go boating there someday!


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Awesome!! I've looked at pics of the Haraz before after looking at it on Google Earth, would love to go boating there someday!


we start Haraz river rafting for 2 years. it's realy hardcore. our national team do their excercise in Haraz and Sefidrood


----------



## sauksister (Jul 23, 2014)

The tour sounds interesting - do you have any video clips you could share? I'd love to see more of your national team on the Haraz.


----------



## sauksister (Jul 23, 2014)

And video links of the tour itself, of course!


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks awesome ( goggled the pics, seems legit) I'm sure Iran is a beautiful place, good food and warm welcoming average people. But the current political climate is a no go for me.


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

sauksister said:


> And video links of the tour itself, of course!


 Armand River Rafting Video

Haraz River Rafting Video


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

sammyphsyco said:


> Looks awesome ( goggled the pics, seems legit) I'm sure Iran is a beautiful place, good food and warm welcoming average people. But the current political climate is a no go for me.


I have several american, british and canadian tour in this year.
there isn't any problem for political reason. our government is not so good, but don't make trouble for tourists and tour operators


----------



## sauksister (Jul 23, 2014)

Sammypsycho, many including me are probably in agreement with your observation of the political climate and resulting limitations. Sad that's the case. I love those pictures that pull me away from news reports of stalled negotiations and let me imagine Iranian people just diggin' their beautiful rivers. Also the entrepreneurial pluck to post his company's gigs on the forum. As someone who is pretty much limited by family and work obligations to rafting only local rivers, I really appreciate seeing out of state and out of country pictures and video. Wish there was some video...


----------



## sauksister (Jul 23, 2014)

Just saw the video links - thanks!!


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

sauksister said:


> Just saw the video links - thanks!!


your wellcome sauksister


----------



## PersianTouring (Jun 28, 2015)

if any body intrest, i can start packaging


----------

